# Ocqueoc River



## nelsonk44215

I am headed up to Indian River this weekend with dad and brother. We are going to head over to the Ocqueoc river to try our hand at some early spring steelhead action. How is the winter population in this river? We have always fished the AuSable but we want to start venturing around a little more. Thanks for any advice you can give a novice Ocqueoc river angler. Please feel free to PM. 

Nelson


----------



## Rysalka

Don't know about fish populations....but be prepared snow is still foot and half deep here. Gravel roads are either slush or ruts depending on temps.

Good Luck


----------



## nelsonk44215

Thanks for the update on the snow. I figured it would still be there. Dad was up last weekend and said there was still a lot. Anyone fish this river at all in the winter?

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## bborow2501

Water was really low last I saw a bit under 2 weeks ago, and did not see anything near the mouth. Was not even enough water going out for fish to move in and out of the river. Bad shelf ice as well.


----------



## nelsonk44215

The forecast is calling for temps above 40 for the next few days. I am hoping this will trigger a few into moving in. We are headed up in the morning, wish us luck. I will report back if we are successful.

Nelson


----------



## steelieagw81

was there yesterday water was real cold and low and the mouth was iced in out in hammond bay never saw hide nor hair of anything in there yet.


----------



## dynodog

Fished a couple hrs this morning in holes that generally produce, nothing. Even when fishing is bad I'll spook a couple out of the holes, never seen a thing. 
Drove to cheboygan. A number of ppl fishing, no one having luck there either.


----------



## nelsonk44215

We made it up around 1100 am and fished until 400. Managed one hen. Caught it on a gulp wiggler.


----------



## Bull Market

Thanks for the report. It doesn't sound exactly red hot!


----------



## bborow2501

Where can you access the river other than at the mouth for lake run fish? I hate using that access due to the fact that walking the bank there is just causing it to fall apart even more. I know about the bridge at Ocqueoc Lake Road, but not sure if it is legal to fish anywhere near there because of the weir. My parents have a place just up the road, but hate to drive all the way to Alpena, or Cheboygan just to find good access to a river.

Feel free to PM

thanks much in advance.


----------



## James Dymond

bborow2501 said:


> Where can you access the river other than at the mouth for lake run fish? I hate using that access due to the fact that walking the bank there is just causing it to fall apart even more. I know about the bridge at Ocqueoc Lake Road, but not sure if it is legal to fish anywhere near there because of the weir. My parents have a place just up the road, but hate to drive all the way to Alpena, or Cheboygan just to find good access to a river.
> 
> Feel free to PM
> 
> thanks much in advance.


Its legal to fish there except real close to the weir. Lots of guys park at that place, its all state land. Jim


----------



## welcometomyworld

bborow2501 said:


> Where can you access the river other than at the mouth for lake run fish? I hate using that access due to the fact that walking the bank there is just causing it to fall apart even more. I know about the bridge at Ocqueoc Lake Road, but not sure if it is legal to fish anywhere near there because of the weir. My parents have a place just up the road, but hate to drive all the way to Alpena, or Cheboygan just to find good access to a river.
> 
> Feel free to PM
> 
> thanks much in advance.


Do you have access to the beach? I have a place about a mile north of the mouth and I walk down the beach and fish right where the river and lake meet. As far as the weir goes, we fish there all the time, I've even been there when they empty the traps with the Lamprey in them, nasty suckers!! You can also try the other side of US-23, there's a few trails going down to the river. Good Luck.


----------



## bborow2501

welcometomyworld said:


> Do you have access to the beach? I have a place about a mile north of the mouth and I walk down the beach and fish right where the river and lake meet. As far as the weir goes, we fish there all the time, I've even been there when they empty the traps with the Lamprey in them, nasty suckers!! You can also try the other side of US-23, there's a few trails going down to the river. Good Luck.


nice, we are off lane # 2
deerpath

thanks much


----------



## dynodog

I'm at lane 26

I fished ocqu yest with no luck. Went to cheboygan and landed 3 hens and 1male. Shoot me a PM,I'll tell ya where


----------



## welcometomyworld

bborow2501 said:


> nice, we are off lane # 2
> deerpath
> 
> thanks much


Wow, we're neighbors. I'm right on Pine Tree Trail. Well you should have no problem walking down there, don't know how the beach is, haven't been up since Feb, going this weekend.


----------



## bborow2501

I will be around as well, have to say hi. I was there 3 weeks ago, and could not tell where the beach was with the lower water level. Looks like a good bit of the snow has melted off the area though
http://66.188.23.142:8000/view/index.shtml


----------



## steelieagw81

Lane 27 here


----------



## tuckersdad

Lane 18 and 49 here...


----------



## troutfisher25

how high is the ocqueoc? Supposed to visit family this weekend. would like to know if I should bring my fishing stuff or not. 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## rico1391

It wasn't that high yesterday actually, they didn't get all that much rain


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthernMich

Let's see...

4 inches of snow

sap stopped running

schools closed Friday

freezing every night

....yeah it's just great up here


----------



## troutfisher25

Fished sat and sunday morning. Got skunked saturday, but went 2 for 2 sunday. I had to work for those two. I didn't see anyone else catch anything the two days I was there. Talked to guy who's friend is doing really well in cheyboygan though.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

troutfisher25 said:


> Fished sat and sunday morning. Got skunked saturday, but went 2 for 2 sunday. I had to work for those two. I didn't see anyone else catch anything the two days I was there. Talked to guy who's friend is doing really well in cheyboygan though.


I heard about Cheboygan from atleast 4 people while fishing in the upper NW yesterday. That's normally a later run over there.


----------



## NorthernMich

the water is still really cold

there are more steelhead in Huron than usual as they caught them in the fall with Chinook

I'm heading to Cheboygan myself soon...waiting for a 50 degree day !


----------

